# Tivo switch on



## richiejjj (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi

Recently the Tivo green light goes off overnight. 

The TIVO remote won't swich on the TV anymore - but when on it will operate volume .

The Tivo intermittently won't switch on at all - especially now.

Sometimes the light on the remote stays on and wont go off - hard red light.

Does anybody have any suggestions?

 

Thanks


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

richiejjj said:


> Sometimes the light on the remote stays on and wont go off - hard red light.


My parent's Tivo remote seems to do that a lot too. Don't know why. Simply removing the first battery for a coulple of seconds cures it though.

Don't know about your other problems, sorry


----------



## Paul Stimpson (Aug 19, 2002)

That sounds like a bad remote. Have you put a set of fresh batteries in? They can sometimes misbehave if the batteries are on the way out.

The good news is that if your remote is genuinely sick a replacement one from www.tivoheaven.co.uk or www.tivoland.com isn't expensive 

Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## richiejjj (Sep 15, 2003)

changed batteries, all seems ok - :up: 

Thanks

Rich


----------

